# ---SOLD--- DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY ---SOLD---



## Helmsman38

*--- SOLD --- This cat has been sold, the posts in this thread are now updates on its story ---*


Never thought the day would come still doesn't  seem real but I am selling the cat. It has a log pusher of a blade on the front with a 10,000 pound XO2 winch. Tracks are trundra tracks in good condition. New exhaust front to rear OC12 rear end. $14,500. I would consider selling the 10,000 pound deck over trailer for $3,500.00. Cat must sell first.  I just don't have room anymore for two cats…  425 330 2073 Marco   I can sent more photos via text message.


*--- SOLD --- This cat has been sold, the posts in this thread are now updates on its story ---*


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

great machine and i think it well worth the money, from what i know, Marco takes well good care of his equipment!!!


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Looks straight, should sell easily, Marco what is the other machine?

Mike


----------



## Track Addict

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Glad I got a ride in it while you had it.  Remember when the flood comes the snowcat ark has to be loaded two by two!

Might want to keep it just in case?


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

The other machine is not formly listed for sale. I don't want a deep pocket to swoop in and grab it, but it is out there and you all know who it is.......

I would love to keep the DMC I promised my wife I would sell it before buying the next one.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



Track Addict said:


> Glad I got a ride in it while you had it.  Remember when the flood comes the snowcat ark has to be loaded two by two!
> 
> Might want to keep it just in case?



The next one will accommodate 3 humans and 1irongoat


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



irongoat said:


> The other machine is not formly listed for sale. I don't want a deep pocket to swoop in and grab it, but it is out there and you all know who it is.......
> 
> I would love to keep the DMC I promised my wife I would sell it before buying the next one.



Marco, you may not realize how SABLE really works.

To truely be afflicted one must:
Stash
and
Acquire
Beyond
Life
Expectancy

S.A.B.L.E

You Are Doing It Wrong....

Just saying.

Mike


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Plate on the passenger side I have never seen another cat with this plate  has anyone else ? surely there must be others out there.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Boom... there it is...  

hope you find what you (we) are looking for! GL


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

that cat has been to many jamborees.
 jim


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Bump


----------



## tomelroy

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

That is a great looking machine.  can you post some interior pics?  How do the tundra tracks compare to j tracks?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

I would love some close up pics of tundra grousers as I live where those might be useful and I would love to build a summer track for the 2100


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

We have built several sets of tundra tracks for the hydro machines like the BR400 Bombardiers  just a u shape instead of a j and made from 3/16" 4130 aircraft steel then heat treated have not had even one cleat fail yet 7 years use.


The picture is of one style we built for a LMC 1800 32" wide


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Same track we used on this retrofit has been used in rocks and stumps in the swamps


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Although not and strong the simplest tundra tracks are made from square tubing 
Some people have a hard time swallowing 15-20k plus for a set of tracks


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



tomelroy said:


> That is a great looking machine.  can you post some interior pics?  How do the tundra tracks compare to j tracks?



The photos aren't uploading correctly not sure what the heck I'm doing wrong  send me a PM and I will text message the other photos over.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



tomelroy said:


> That is a great looking machine.  can you post some interior pics?  How do the tundra tracks compare to j tracks?



J track will climb better in the deep icy snow than a tundra track


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

There you go


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Not bad interior


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Interior


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Bump


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Bump WTS  DMC Spryte1200


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Make me an offer its a reliable running cat


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

I think you should make a camper out of it. to bad al isn't around to give you some tips.


----------



## DAVENET

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Al would say it's missing a bar, but that there is plenty of space in there to remedy that!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



irongoat said:


> Make me an offer its a reliable running cat


 patience, in a couple of months and thoughts turn to sno, deep deep power sno, more than one person will be wanting a great machine, like yours.


----------



## Copperhead

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

How wide are the tracks?  Basically I have an 8 foot driveway with about a foot of clearance on each side.  Have a home in Colorado with a steep driveway and looking for something to provide winter access.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

8'1"on the blade the tracks I will have to measure


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

The blade is 8'6"  each track is 30" and from track to track wide is 100"  So that clears that up….


----------



## Tater

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

From the pictures it looks like the tundra tracks have narrower belts than the regular j-tracks; how do these tracks do in deep powder?


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Floatation has never been a problem


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Want to know a little bit more about your 1200 if you still have it. I stumbled across the forum site and really like the looks of your Spryte. What is the overall width of it and what does it weigh, is the cabin finished out and if so how many would it seat. My wife and I are looking for something that we can get all the grand kids in for day trips in our area.

 Thanks

 Tom Barnes


----------



## rdynes01

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Go to the first page of this thread and read the data plate , see the pictures. All your ? are answered right there.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



TomPa said:


> Want to know a little bit more about your 1200 if you still have it. I stumbled across the forum site and really like the looks of your Spryte. What is the overall width of it and what does it weigh, is the cabin finished out and if so how many would it seat. My wife and I are looking for something that we can get all the grand kids in for day trips in our area.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom Barnes



Tom,
It was great to talk with you today. thank you for taking the time to call. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.  Marco


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Thanks for your patience and time Marco, I did find all the info in the threads, had to get on a better device go see the pictures better,  be talking to you soon.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



Tater said:


> From the pictures it looks like the tundra tracks have narrower belts than the regular j-tracks; how do these tracks do in deep powder?



Tater,
It was great talking cats with you this morning. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Hello Marco, I have a few questions on the pictures you sent me, give me a call when you can. Thanks

 TomPa


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Good talking with you let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



TomPa said:


> Hello Marco, I have a few questions on the pictures you sent me, give me a call when you can. Thanks
> 
> TomPa



Looking forward to meeting you the first week of October


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

ok, marco  the suspense is killing me. is it gone ?
When are you going to pick up the kristy?


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



JimVT said:


> ok, marco  the suspense is killing me. is it gone ?
> When are you going to pick up the kristy?



We still have the DMC 1200 and I think your referring to a Tucker Kitten back in the woods no one knows about


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



irongoat said:


> We still have the DMC 1200 and I think your referring to a Tucker Kitten back in the woods no one knows about


the Kristi is ready to go, hope you bring it to leavenworth,  ribbing included.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



glacierparkbus said:


> the Kristi is ready to go, hope you bring it to leavenworth,  ribbing included.



Did tyeoneon say they are doing Leavenworth this year


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

can't wait to debut your new cat??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



JimVT said:


> can't wait to debut your new cat??


,

wow jim, you can do a side by side comparison of snow trac and kristi, maybe even photos and story could make it's way onto the forum. just be nice to the snow trac, they do not side hill to good,


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

they do have a few things  in common


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

a few things ??? humm


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

This Kitten will kick the snow tacks butt with the ladies


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Getting back on track of the thread intent


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Plenty of space to offer cat rides on the ranch !


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

That least photo is of course Mt Hood


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

THE CAT JUST SOLD


----------



## Track Addict

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Congrats .  People have the fever.

What's the new cat you are getting?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

fabulous, good cat, happy that you have it sold. happy sno-cat shopping


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Happy Tommy


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



glacierparkbus said:


> fabulous, good cat, happy that you have it sold. happy sno-cat shopping




Tommy has a friend wanting in on your Tucker sale


----------



## sno-drifter

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Tommy is a lucky guy!! That is a good cat. I Goat must be a bit sad to see it go. We need to see the next cat.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



Track Addict said:


> Congrats .  People have the fever.
> 
> What's the new cat you are getting?




I just made the call on the new cat and am waiting to here if its for sale….. waiting……waiting…...


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



sno-drifter said:


> Tommy is a lucky guy!! That is a good cat. I Goat must be a bit sad to see it go. We need to see the next cat.



It was bitter sweet…. Tommy is going to run snow cat tours…. ten person cat  it will be fun for him and the grandchildren on the 1000 acre ranch… Who knows maybe we will have a Snow Cat Jamboree in Durango CO. he did mention something...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Well, you started in May (put on sale) - in 6 mo. time its sold... 

Gives others hopes... LOL


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



Nikson said:


> Well, you started in May (put on sale) - in 6 mo. time its sold...
> 
> Gives others hopes... LOL



The buyer Tommy and his wife are terrific people. They will be an asset to the snow cat community. Lets all be wishing them a safe trip back to Durango CO with no issues.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Tommy's exciting adventure starts right here ! Tommy take this thread over. We all are hoping to see and hear about your adventure.


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Thank you Marco, we are already having fun with the Cat and it's still on the trailer.  It's a giant magnet for grand kids and adults alike, on the trip back it always started up conversations at every place we stopped. Rest areas, truck stops, antique/fruit stands and wineries,  the best conversation we had was with a VIetnam Vet at a rest stop, he stated when he served he never saw anything like the Cat in the Navy he was in LOL. We thanked him for his service and invited him to Durango to take a ride with us.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

i'm going to miss seeing that rig. 
I wouldn't be surprised if a navy photo of it is around someplace.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



JimVT said:


> i'm going to miss seeing that rig.
> I wouldn't be surprised if a navy photo of it is around someplace.
> jim



Yes but likely a different color. I looked under the paint and it looked greenish. Looking forward to seeing a photo of all the grand kids laying all over it. Safety first of course


----------



## Snowcat Pat

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

A good machine and a good price, sounds like a suitable use too.
-Pat


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Rusty called today from Colorado wanting to buy a Spryte to haul people  anyone out there have one to sell ?  Tommy ???  lol  Good luck Rusty


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

There are 3-4 on KSL. I've seen several others out there in internet land lately.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=231&nocache...istance=&min_price=&max_price=&type=&x=16&y=7


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Rusty look here


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

LOL not interested in selling but if we ever do it shouldn't be very hard to do, cat always draws lot's of attention.


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

https://www.facebook.com/durangoadv...9721871398724/924275297610045/?type=2&theater


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Is Rusty still looking for a Spryte? Is he a member here?


----------



## DAVENET

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Damn.  I'm guessing that's a trip only made in good weather since being off the line just a little bit wouldn't be too good for your health.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

mr net, 

tucker inc is wishing to get in contact with you, ask for clyde, you must be very special???


----------



## TomPa

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*



TomPa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/durangoadv...9721871398724/924275297610045/?type=2&theater



I guess I should have added the commentary for the video when I posted it, LOL just surprised I got it to work. The video is of the second run to the tower site above Durango CO.  Had a crew give us a call that had to installed a microwave hop and needed a ride. We didn't have the camera setup to record the initial run, we broke trail on the last half of the run about a mile of fresh snow. Had to get down to 1st gear on the steeper grades pushing snow but the track modifications did the trick and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300 US NAVY*

Exciting trip


----------

